# How to fix undercooked barley



## kitchengoddess8 (Apr 16, 2016)

I just made some pearl barley (first time trying it) and it is undercooked  I followed the directions...1 cup barley simmered in 3 cups water for 60 minutes. The barley tastes like it's undercooked. Is it okay to add more water and reheat? If so how much?


----------



## Addie (Apr 16, 2016)

Take about a half cup and put it in a smaller saucepan. Cover with water and see how it cooks. If it is all right, then cook the rest the same way.

Next time soak the barley overnight and you won't have this problem of guessing.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Apr 16, 2016)

Addie said:


> Take about a half cup and put it in a smaller saucepan. Cover with water and see how it cooks. If it is all right, then cook the rest the same way.
> 
> Next time soak the barley overnight and you won't have this problem of guessing.



Thanks Addie. I'll give it a try right now.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Apr 16, 2016)

Addie said:


> Take about a half cup and put it in a smaller saucepan. Cover with water and see how it cooks. If it is all right, then cook the rest the same way.
> 
> Next time soak the barley overnight and you won't have this problem of guessing.



How do you know if it's done correctly? Is it supposed to have a chewy consistency?


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 16, 2016)

It's a matter of texture.  There should be some bite to the barley but not so much that is tiresome to eat it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 16, 2016)

It does. Not hard, but it doesn't get soft like noodles or beans either. I think its "done" texture is similar to wild rice, only bigger and round.  ~ Hope this helps.

BTW, next time you cook barley, test a few grains as it gets close to the end of cooking time. If it isn't done enough for you, keep checking every five minutes until it is. My last batch of barley took an extra half hour or so before I was happy.


----------



## Addie (Apr 16, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> It's a matter of texture.  There should be some bite to the barley but not so much that is tiresome to eat it.



Exactly. I always soak my barley overnight. Then add it to my beef stew in the slow cooker. That means about four to five hours of cooking. I could cook it even longer and it will still have that little bite in the center. That is what you are looking for. You shouldn't have to grind it with your teeth.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 16, 2016)

KG, how do you plan to use it? Barley is wonderful for home made soup but a lot can go wrong there if you add too much to the soup and end up with a glob of barley. 
Pre cooking your barley like you did puts you ahead of the game. Just finish the barley while simmering your home made beef, or chicken or vegetable soup.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 16, 2016)

You might know barley from canned soup, it's normally really soft.  I prefer mine with a bit of "chew".  And as Kayelle advised, if you're using it in soup, don't add too much barley!  Been there, done that, and ended up with barley gruel.

Cooked barley freezes well.


----------



## Addie (Apr 16, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> You might know barley from canned soup, it's normally really soft.  I prefer mine with a bit of "chew".  And as Kayelle advised, if you're using it in soup, *don't add too much barley! * Been there, done that, and ended up with barley gruel.
> 
> Cooked barley freezes well.



Oh yeah! I love lamb stew with barley. Or was that barley with lamb? Either way, all the broth was in the barley.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Apr 16, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> It does. Not hard, but it doesn't get soft like noodles or beans either. I think its "done" texture is similar to wild rice, only bigger and round.  ~ Hope this helps.
> 
> BTW, next time you cook barley, test a few grains as it gets close to the end of cooking time. If it isn't done enough for you, keep checking every five minutes until it is. My last batch of barley took an extra half hour or so before I was happy.




So if it's not done and the water has been absorbed, do you add more water? If so how much?


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Apr 16, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> You might know barley from canned soup, it's normally really soft.  I prefer mine with a bit of "chew".  And as Kayelle advised, if you're using it in soup, don't add too much barley!  Been there, done that, and ended up with barley gruel.
> 
> Cooked barley freezes well.




Did it come out like gruel because barley keeps absorbing water?


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Apr 16, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> It's a matter of texture.  There should be some bite to the barley but not so much that is tiresome to eat it.




That's really helpful. Is it supposed to be similar to the texture of brown rice?


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 16, 2016)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Did it come out like gruel because barley keeps absorbing water?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking




Yes.  And I put too much barley in.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 16, 2016)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> That's really helpful. Is it supposed to be similar to the texture of brown rice?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking




Similar. A little bit of chewiness. Really, you can cook them to the texture you prefer - cheeked or softer.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Apr 16, 2016)

How long does barley keep in the fridge?


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 16, 2016)

Not too long, maybe a few days if it's cooked.  I would freeze the excess.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Apr 16, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> Not too long, maybe a few days if it's cooked.  I would freeze the excess.




How do you defrost it? Microwave?


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 16, 2016)

If you're going to use it in soup or stew, just dump it into the broth frozen.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 17, 2016)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> So if it's not done and the water has been absorbed, do you add more water? If so how much?


Add enough so that you can stir the barley around. If you end up adding too much water and the barley is cooked to your liking before all the water is absorbed, just drain it like you would drain noodles or pasta.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Apr 17, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Add enough so that you can stir the barley around. If you end up adding too much water and the barley is cooked to your liking before all the water is absorbed, just drain it like you would drain noodles or pasta.




I'm glad I don't have to throw out the undercooked barley!


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Apr 17, 2016)

What's the best kind of container to use for storing barley in the freezer? Is a plastic container okay? 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 17, 2016)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> What's the best kind of container to use for storing barley in the freezer? Is a plastic container okay?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking



The barley I buy comes in a bag that I cut open to pour out barley.  That gets a rubber band and goes into a freezer bag (in case the original bag opens or splits).


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Apr 17, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> The barley I buy comes in a bag that I cut open to pour out barley.  That gets a rubber band and goes into a freezer bag (in case the original bag opens or splits).




Oh I meant cooked barley. What would you use for that?


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 17, 2016)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Oh I meant cooked barley. What would you use for that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking



Freezer bag.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Apr 18, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> Freezer bag.



I froze it in a freezer bag overnight and now it's one giant clump. I want to defrost only a couple of tablespoons for today. How can I do that? Should I put the entire bag in the microwave?


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 18, 2016)

You can do that, and just nuke it long enough to break or scrape off a chunk, not totally defrost the whole bag.  

When I freeze stuff like barley, I try to make the stuff as thin and flat as possible in the bag, so I can easily break off a chunk while still frozen.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Apr 18, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> You can do that, and just nuke it long enough to break or scrape off a chunk, not totally defrost the whole bag.
> 
> When I freeze stuff like barley, I try to make the stuff as thin and flat as possible in the bag, so I can easily break off a chunk while still frozen.



That's a great tip! Is it okay to leave the defrosted portion I'm going to use later in the day in the fridge?


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 18, 2016)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> That's a great tip! Is it okay to leave the defrosted portion I'm going to use later in the day in the fridge?




I think it will be fine in the fridge.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Apr 18, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> I think it will be fine in the fridge.



Oh good! It would be annoying to have to keep taking out small amounts and defrosting it throughout the day.


----------

